# caught by suprise



## captbo (Feb 17, 2003)

the snowfall yesterday caused a huge traffic issue, can you imagine a near less then 2" event making a place crazy it sad,, very very sad!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

captbo;1157039 said:


> the snowfall yesterday caused a huge traffic issue, can you imagine a near less then 2" event making a place crazy it sad,, very very sad!


dotn worry its like that here too!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Here too. We get a lot of snow and it always seems when its snowing like he!! out people drive as if its not snowing at all but when we get an inch or so its 10-15 mph under the speed limit.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

New Castle county was at a crawl. I salted all my contracts HOURS before DELDOT ever moved a truck. Had to keep telling people that while their roads were clear the main roads were unsafe just stay home for a few hours until the DELDOT crews get done their afternoon nap. It took me an hour to cover the 4 miles from my last site to the shop.


----------

